# Forward Emergency Braking malfunction warning



## mickmickmick (Jul 15, 2020)

Hi there,

hope you all are doing well doing this pandemic.

This Feb 2020 I purchased new 2020 Rogue SL AWD. Since first month randomly I keep getting FEB warning on my dashboard. I got it checked with dealer and they replaced the sensor one time but after that they told me that anytime there is dust, snow, water on sensor this warning would come up. And they ask me to live with that and said when you have this warning FEB will NOT function. Then what’s the point of this safety feature because dust, snow and water means all seasons  

Before I call Nissan I want to get your opinion.

Thank you very much for your time.


----------



## 2018altima (Jul 15, 2020)

hello, this past March 2020 I just purchased a used 2018 altima sl. This past week I have had issues with car turning on. The following day my rear lights stayed on. Only way to shut them off is disconnect battery. Today while I was at a red light taking car in for service to look into these issues, the feb turned on and stayed on until I got to the dealer. I have been reading comments from others on this and it is troublesome. I will let you know what i find out when the dealer gets with me.


----------



## Flori (Jan 2, 2021)

Hello all, i have a Nissan Rogue 2017 and yesterday i had the message about FEB was not avaliable. This means that the car has disabled that the sensor? Is this dangerous? Will the car activate the automatic brakes?


----------



## Casul (Feb 3, 2021)

mickmickmick said:


> Hi there,
> 
> hope you all are doing well doing this pandemic.
> 
> ...


Im having a similar problem with my 2020 rogue. I made an appointment with Nissan. My question is did you had to come out of pocket for anything


----------



## Steve Lukaczyk (Jul 24, 2019)

I've got two Rogues, a 2017 and a 2019 and with the slightest wet snow or sometimes just rain I get the "Front radar unavailable " error on the dash. Both have done it since new. 2017 Rav 4 never had that issue and it also had a front radar. Nissan really should figure this out, emergency braking would be nice especially in bad weather.


----------



## ztackett (Jun 21, 2021)

Has anyone had any luck with this? Bought a used 2017 Rogue last year for my wife and the FEB malfunction warning popped up on her dash display and will randomly go off sometimes but always comes back on.


----------

